# Can you send mice on trains - unaccompanied???



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone know if you can send mice on trains unaccompanied??? we are trying to get some mice from scotland to wales.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,those days are long gone.You can send by courier such as amtrax but it will be expensive.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

